# Iso & img



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it possible to convert *.ISO to *.IMG and the other way around in FreeBSD?


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 10, 2010)

sysutils/ccd2iso does it the other way around.  I don't know if anything exists to author clonecd images under freebsd, but if there were, you could mount the .iso from mdconfig and go from there like any old cd/dvd.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 10, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> sysutils/ccd2iso does it the other way around.  I don't know if anything exists to author clonecd images under freebsd, but if there were, you could mount the .iso from mdconfig and go from there like any old cd/dvd.



I tried out ccd2iso but it doesn't work. It starts but then suddenly stops with the error that it is most likely not a valid *.img, while in fact it is since I can boot the image.


----------



## multibyte (Jan 10, 2010)

There is an iso2flash.sh script. (linux and Freebsd iso2flash converter)

http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/hackers/2008-11/msg00245.html


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you sure the .img isn't just the result of a [cmd=c:\>]dd if=/dev/acd0 of=file.img[/cmd]?  That would tend to make your .img file an .iso file already.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 10, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Are you sure the .img isn't just the result of a [cmd=c:\>]dd if=/dev/acd0 of=file.img[/cmd]?  That would tend to make your .img file an .iso file already.



That I have to check. In fact it is the latest DragonFlyBSD built which I'm testing:

http://chlamydia.fs.ei.tum.de/pub/DragonFly/snapshots/x86_64/


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, it's a USB image.  Now I feel silly.

I'll download and play with it a bit, but I don't think there's a direct conversion utility, I would suspect you have to mount the .img, and use mkisofs to build your .iso image from it.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 10, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Oh, it's a USB image.  Now I feel silly.
> 
> I'll download and play with it a bit, but I don't think there's a direct conversion utility, I would suspect you have to mount the .img, and use mkisofs to build your .iso image from it.



I was just wondering to be able to reduce download time when you need to boot in case of absence of a cdrom drive or in the other case when USB boot is not available. Then you create one from the other.

I could boot the DragonFlyBSD, but needed to perform a fsck on the USB-drive, then restart again in order to be able to run the installer.


----------

